# Gobbling on a trumpet!



## Jody Hawk (Feb 15, 2012)

This fellow is pretty good running his trumpet. Never heard anyone gobble on one before! Those kee kees ain't bad either!


----------



## Gadget (Feb 15, 2012)

The gobbling and kee kees where pretty good.........but that yelping need some work..lol.


----------



## MKW (Feb 15, 2012)

*...*



Gadget said:


> The gobbling and kee kees where pretty good.........but that yelping need some work..lol.



Yep, the yelps sound more like an elk.  Clucks ain't too good either.

Mike


----------



## The Fever (Feb 15, 2012)

MKW said:


> Yep, the yelps sound more like an elk.  Clucks ain't too good either.
> 
> Mike



The oldest of my younger sisters just came in asking if I was about to hunt elk instead of turkey when she heard that playing.

After I posted this my little brother came in expecting elk as well...lol


----------



## Gadget (Feb 15, 2012)

MKW said:


> Yep, the yelps sound more like an elk.  Clucks ain't too good either.
> 
> Mike




I was trying to be nice.....


----------



## MKW (Feb 15, 2012)

*...*

I'm not trying to be mean, but I don't hear good turkey sounds in that video. The gobbles and the kees were good, but, IMO, the yelp and cluck are the 2 most important calls, and they were lacking realism, IMO. 


Mike


----------



## icdedturkes (Feb 15, 2012)

Jealousy shows its ugly face


----------



## MKW (Feb 15, 2012)

*...*



icdedturkes said:


> Jealousy shows its ugly face



Really?? Yeah, that's it. 

Mike


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey, I just thought it was pretty neat that he could gobble on his trumpet. Y'all post some videos gobbling on y'alls!


----------



## Gadget (Feb 15, 2012)

Jody Hawk said:


> Hey, I just thought it was pretty neat that he could gobble on his trumpet. Y'all post some videos gobbling on y'alls!




I don't wanna make the guy look bad, but I'm sure Mike will be happy to do it.......


----------



## MKW (Feb 15, 2012)

*...*



Gadget said:


> I don't wanna make the guy look bad, but I'm sure Mike will be happy to do it.......



 No, Mike never has made a video or soundfile to share on the internet. 
Gobbling on a trumpet, to me, is not very useful anyway. It's cool to hear, but lacks the intensity of a real gobble, IMO. The gobble did sound pretty good.

Mike


----------



## spurandrack (Feb 15, 2012)

Many years back when Ben Lee was traveling, he could place a small piece of Scott paper towel in his mouth and convince some he was using it to call with. The truth is Ben didn't need any mouth call to sound like a Turkey.
 Now make no mistake he sold lots of mouth calls and friction calls, but Ben sounded like a Turkey with or without a Turkey call.

s&r


----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 15, 2012)

That gobble did sound good, cool video Jody.

This guy might not be great on a trumpet, but he can run a pot call with one hand better than most folks can with one. I've seen him do it, it is wild to watch.


----------



## MKW (Feb 15, 2012)

*...*



Gut_Pile said:


> That gobble did sound good, cool video Jody.
> 
> This guy might not be great on a trumpet, but he can run a pot call with one hand better than most folks can with one. I've seen him do it, it is wild to watch.



Yes sir, he's great on a pot call.

Mike


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 15, 2012)

The best I have ever heard (face to face) with a trumpet is Craig "Cornbread" Corbett.


----------



## rutandstrut (Feb 15, 2012)

Does anyone know where this video was shot? It looks like he is judging Trumpet Calls...which would make it that much harder to pick up an unknown Trumpet and put it through its paces! Scott is a good freind of mine and is above average if not Expert on any type of Turkey Call! I have seen him call one handed with a Pot last year at Nationals and he is better than most people with two hands! If he is judging, I would have to say the sound of the ckucks and yelps is because of the limitations of the Trumpet he is using not the person using it!


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 15, 2012)

rutandstrut said:


> If he is judging, I would have to say the sound of the ckucks and yelps is because of the limitations of the Trumpet he is using not the person using it!



Interesting...that trumpet maker won some awards in nashville in 2011, so either the judging was suspect, or this wasn't wilhelm's best effort.


----------



## MKW (Feb 15, 2012)

*...*

Yeah, he says right at the end of the video that he is running Brian Mero's trumpet. Brian has won numerous awards for his trumpets at the Midwest Nationals. I do believe Wilhelm is one of the judges for that competition.

Mike


----------



## rutandstrut (Feb 15, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Interesting...that trumpet maker won some awards in nashville in 2011, so either the judging was suspect, or this wasn't wilhelm's best effort.



I don't think the judging is suspect. It is very hard to find Judges that can play Trumpet Calls (any Call for that matter!) and can dedicate the time and expense to go to Nashville and spent countless hours logging, scoring and placing awards on over 600 Calls! 

Scott is a stand up guy who can play at a high level on all types of Turkey Calls! I am sure if he was judging a contest of any type he would put out his best effort! 

I went back and read what I wrote...and got a chance to watch the Video since I couldn't watch it on my Phone while I was at work! I had no idea who made the Trumpet when I posted my response! 

 It is hard to tell how good that call or any other call sounds in that enviroment. The Call is pointed in one direction and the video is taken from the side (probably with a Cell Phone) and fairly close (which causes distortion) because of the dynamic range of a Trumpet!

 To get a good idea of how good the Call or the Calling sounds you need to take it outside or to the Woods or somewhere where there is less noise which will effect the quality of the recording! 

I was going to go back and edit what I wrote, so it would relfect what I intended to say! Since I am responding here, ti should suffice. Here is what I meant to say "It could be caused by the limitations of the Trumpet or the Trumpets Mouthpiece not fitting the Callers Mouth. 

Since there is no standard Mouthpiece Diameter, some Trumpets will have smaller diameter mouthpieces and some will have larger diameter mouthpieces. I have found that it is hard for me to play a Trumpet Call with a larger diameter Mouthpiece Tip! I prefer one with a .250 Diameter that is then tapered to the tip! 



MKW said:


> Yeah, he says right at the end of the video that he is running Brian Mero's trumpet. Brian has won numerous awards for his trumpets at the Midwest Nationals. I do believe Wilhelm is one of the judges for that competition.
> 
> Mike



Mike, Scott is a Judge at the Midwest Turkey Call Contest. I do not know anything about Brian or the awards he has won! I was speaking in general and speculating what was going on with the Trumpet or the Caller! 



MKW said:


> Yep, in contests, calls should be judged on sound and playability, but a lot of times I think there are other factors that influence the decisions...like how pretty the call is and who made the call and who they know. I put ZERO stock in awards and contest ribbons when choosing what calls to buy.
> 
> Mike



There is a standard format in the rules for how the Judges Judge a call. It is subjective so there it is hard to take all the Favorites and Politics out of it. I think it would be better if one Judge would play the call to a panel of Judges behind a Curtain like all the other Calling Contests. That way the Judges who were scoring wouldn't be able to see who made the call. IMO this would take out the Favorites and Politics from the mix. They could rotate Judges playing and scoring to insure all calls were played by different Judges. I tried to find a copy of the Rules they mailed out but couldn't find them! 

This is the best I could do from memory!  

1. All Calls must be signed and dated by Call Maker 
2. Call will be judged on ability to make Clucks, Purrs, Yelps, Cutts, Kee Kee, Gobble (depending on type of Calls)
3. Call will be judged on fit and finish and originality of design

I think they use a panel of 5 Judges and separate the calls into 5 Equal Groups which each Judge will go through and bring the best 5 Calls from the group (i.e. Slate, Glass, Other) they judged. Then these 25-30 Calls will be scored by all 5 Judges and scores tallied by a Judge on a Standard Score Sheet. They throw out the High and Low the same as a calling contest and award the Ribbons for 1st, 2nd, 3rd and Honorable Mention. After Each category has Judged and Scored they will take the best of each Class (i.e. Glass, Slate, Other) and score them again against each other to find the Best of each Class and in the case of the Pots (D.D. Adams Winner)


----------



## ssm (Feb 15, 2012)

Scott Wilhelm is was of the most talented callers walking.  He can run any type call with world class ability.  I would almost  bet that there was a trumpet somewhere on that table the he could yelp on with near perfection for a trumpet.

He is an impressive caller and hunter.


----------



## dark horse (Feb 16, 2012)

ssm said:


> Scott Wilhelm is was of the most talented callers walking.  He can run any type call with world class ability.  I would almost  bet that there was a trumpet somewhere on that table the he could yelp on with near perfection for a trumpet.
> 
> He is an impressive caller and hunter.




I've seen the videos with him and a pot call, impressive.  He shoulda picked up a different trumpet in this case.  World class or not,  This particular video of him just plain sounds "odd".  Several of us that kill turkeys with trumpets all hear the same thing in the video.  Frankly, I was expecting to hear very good trumpet playing when I saw who it was.  In this case, I doubt it's the indian but maybe the arrow.


----------



## spurandrack (Feb 16, 2012)

Running calls and calling turkeys are two different sports.

s&r


----------



## Gadget (Feb 16, 2012)

dark horse said:


> I've seen the videos with him and a pot call, impressive.  He shoulda picked up a different trumpet in this case.  World class or not,  This particular video of him just plain sounds "odd".  Several of us that kill turkeys with trumpets all hear the same thing in the video.  Frankly, I was expecting to hear very good trumpet playing when I saw who it was.  In this case, I doubt it's the indian but maybe the arrow.





Maybe some of it but his rhythm is way off with those yelps, that has nothing to do with the caller. If he's judging the call in this video then that may be part of his ritual for testing and comparing callers.... 

If he's as good as everyone says then I doubt he was trying to make an authentic yelp in this video.


----------



## M Sharpe (Feb 16, 2012)

Gadget said:


> Maybe some of it but his rhythm is way off with those yelps, that has nothing to do with the caller. If he's judging the call in this video then that may be part of his ritual for testing and comparing callers....
> 
> If he's as good as everyone says then I doubt he was trying to make an authentic yelp in this video.



If you were judging them wouldn't you want them to sound as realistic as it could?


----------



## Gadget (Feb 16, 2012)

M Sharpe said:


> If you were judging them wouldn't you want them to sound as realistic as it could?




One would think! I was trying to give the guy the benefit of the doubt.........


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 16, 2012)

M Sharpe said:


> If you were judging them wouldn't you want them to sound as realistic as it could?



When I make calls, I run them through all sorts of sounds.  I'll run a box call real slow so I can better hear pitch and tone changes.

I suck with suction yelpers (pun not intended) but I heard that suction calls should have 3 notes.  When I TRY to run one, I slow it down in order to try and create different tones/notes.


----------



## M Sharpe (Feb 16, 2012)

David Mills said:


> I heard that suction calls should have 3 notes.



Never heard that one before..........


----------



## dark horse (Feb 16, 2012)

Gadget said:


> Maybe some of it but his rhythm is way off with those yelps, that has nothing to do with the caller. If he's judging the call in this video then that may be part of his ritual for testing and comparing callers....
> 
> If he's as good as everyone says then I doubt he was trying to make an authentic yelp in this video.



Hopefully it is part of his judging sequence.  If not he needs to stick with the pot calls.  EVERYTHING was off in the video.  And who besides me thinks someone gobbling on a trumpet is a very poor representation of a gobble?  In my opinion nobody can gobble on a  trumpet.


----------



## dukslayer10 (Feb 16, 2012)

Well the guy is a world champion caller I believe he knows what hes doing.


----------



## MKW (Feb 16, 2012)

*...*

Well, I was not trying to disparage Wilhelm or the trumpet, but in this video, with this trumpet, in this environment, for whatever reason, the yelps and clucks/cutts do not sound "turkey" to me...that's all I was saying. 

Mike


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 16, 2012)

M Sharpe said:


> Never heard that one before..........



I went to buy a cane yeler from a callmaker and he wouldn't sell it to me because some very well known callmaker (Zach Farmer) told him his calls would not produce 3 notes.  This was the first I heard of it.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 16, 2012)

dark horse said:


> Hopefully it is part of his judging sequence.  If not he needs to stick with the pot calls.  EVERYTHING was off in the video.  And who besides me thinks someone gobbling on a trumpet is a very poor representation of a gobble?  In my opinion nobody can gobble on a  trumpet.




IMO every turkey call can be reproduced more realistically with a diaphragm compared to a suction yelper, that's proven year after year at the nationals and other competitions where guys can use whatever type call they want yet 98% of all the calling is done with diaphragms, the other 2% is pot calls, and once in a while you'll see a box. That's all the proof you need to know what types of calls reproduce the most realistic sounds.

BUT........ I enjoy using suction yelpers, and all other types of calls. I would say yelpers are the most difficult to master and I enjoy the challenge of calling a bird with a device that adds more difficulty. I even use my natural voice pretty often while huntin, I'm not very good at it, in-fact I think I sound bad, I just love pushing the limits to see what I can get away with, if my terrible natural voice calling alerts him and turns him away then I'm willing to accept that.

I like taking those types of chances, just like a love sitting in open timber and seeing how close I can call a gobbler where there is nothing but air between me and him, I also enjoy using less quality sounding and harder to use calls to add more sport to my game.


----------



## M Sharpe (Feb 16, 2012)

David Mills said:


> I went to buy a cane yeler from a callmaker and he wouldn't sell it to me because some very well known callmaker (Zach Farmer) told him his calls would not produce 3 notes.  This was the first I heard of it.



That may be the reason he has a 4or 5 year waiting list.........


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 16, 2012)

M Sharpe said:


> That may be the reason he has a 4or 5 year waiting list.........



Yeah, Rev Zach is da man when it comes to suction yelpers.


----------



## dukslayer10 (Feb 16, 2012)

yeah!!


----------



## 3chunter (Feb 16, 2012)

I heard zach call one time.....it would be safe to say that he IS the best woodwind caller that the world has ever heard!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 16, 2012)

3chunter said:


> I heard zach call one time.....it would be safe to say that he IS the best woodwind caller that the world has ever heard!


 It would be a safe bet that if Rev Zach says you need to change something (on a call), then you probably need to change something.


----------



## dark horse (Feb 16, 2012)

3chunter said:


> I heard zach call one time.....it would be safe to say that he IS the best woodwind caller that the world has ever heard!



There are a good many turkey killers using trumpets in this world.  He has done a good job of limiting his calls availability.  I have a trumpet from an exclusive callmaker that talked about 3 notes.  I have 2 other lesser known trumpets that I like much better.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 16, 2012)

dark horse said:


> He has done a good job of limiting his calls availability.



that he has.  I also hear his calls aren't worth the wait, unless you're a collector.


----------



## M Sharpe (Feb 16, 2012)

3chunter said:


> I heard zach call one time.....it would be safe to say that he IS the best woodwind caller that the world has ever heard!



Really????
I've never had the luxury of hearing him.


----------



## M Sharpe (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm just curious. Where is that third note suppose to fit in or maybe someone can describe it. I've only heard yee-awk.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 16, 2012)

M Sharpe said:


> I'm just curious. Where is that third note suppose to fit in or maybe someone can describe it. I've only heard yee-awk.



I don't have the foggiest.  But, I do get 3 notes on my box calls


----------



## rutandstrut (Feb 16, 2012)

Gadget said:


> Maybe some of it but his rhythm is way off with those yelps, that has nothing to do with the caller. If he's judging the call in this video then that may be part of his ritual for testing and comparing callers....
> 
> If he's as good as everyone says then I doubt he was trying to make an authentic yelp in this video.



He is as good as they say! He is a World Class Turkey Caller with any type of Turkey Caller! As attested to by another World Class Turkey Caller in a reply above!



David Mills said:


> When I make calls, I run them through all sorts of sounds.  I'll run a box call real slow so I can better hear pitch and tone changes.
> 
> I suck with suction yelpers (pun not intended) but I heard that suction calls should have 3 notes.  When I TRY to run one, I slow it down in order to try and create different tones/notes.



A turned Barrel Trumpet Call has a Mouthpiece section which determines the Higher Pitch of the call by length and diameter of bore. Throat Section which creates the Medium Pitch and the Barrel or Bell end which makes the Lower pitch. Each note can be held and have a distinct sharp rollover from one to the other. 



David Mills said:


> I went to buy a cane yeler from a callmaker and he wouldn't sell it to me because some very well known callmaker (Zach Farmer) told him his calls would not produce 3 notes.  This was the first I heard of it.



A Three Bone Wingbone, Three section Cane Yelper or a Turned Trumpet should produce three notes: High, Medium and Low Pitch. A Two Bone Wingbone, Cane Call, Cane and Wingbone or turned barrel wingbone Tree Yelper should produce two notes. I have watched Frank Hegler hold the High, Medium and Low Note for at least 10 Seconds if not more. I have a 1 Hour Video of Zach Farmer playing a Trumpet. He talked about the call and how to run it and ran it for close to an hour! He demonstrated the three notes also! 



M Sharpe said:


> That may be the reason he has a 4or 5 year waiting list.........



He has a long waiting list because he has a lot of orders and doesn't make that many calls. He can really play a Trumpet!


----------



## M Sharpe (Feb 16, 2012)

I've heard of a man that said he had 9 different birds on one side too..........
I've heard boxes that had a long first note then drop off. Personally, I'll stick with the two note yelps.


----------



## rutandstrut (Feb 16, 2012)

M Sharpe said:


> I've heard of a man that said he had 9 different birds on one side too..........
> I've heard boxes that had a long first note then drop off. Personally, I'll stick with the two note yelps.



When they say 3 Notes...they do not mean you make all 3 notes to yelp! You call with a combination of the two at a time. High-Low to make a Hen Yelp, Cluck, Kee. Medium-Low to make a Gobbler Yelp or Cluck. High-Low to make a Kee Kee Run. It is hard to explain without seeing and hearing it. If you watched and listened Frank Hegler, Zach Farmer or Craig "Cornbread" Corbett (I am sure there are more, but I have only seen these three in person) play a Trumpet you would understand what they are talking about!


----------



## M Sharpe (Feb 16, 2012)

rutandstrut said:


> A Three Bone Wingbone, Three section Cane Yelper or a Turned Trumpet should produce three notes: High, Medium and Low Pitch. A
> Two Bone Wingbone, Cane Call, Cane and Wingbone or turned barrel wingbkne Tree Yelper should produce two notes.


Sorry Tim, I'm not buying that. Does that mean that a four piece cane call(which I've seen some of) should have four notes? There is no medium. There are different levels of high and different levels of low which is obtained by the amount of air an individual decides to draw in and how much he drops his jaw.
Why is it all instructional dvds or intructions when learning how to yelp on a diaphram tell you to use the word chalk, chuck or yawlk?


----------



## rutandstrut (Feb 16, 2012)

M Sharpe said:


> Sorry Tim, I'm not buying that. Does that mean that a four piece cane call(which I've seen some of) should have four notes? There is no medium. There are different levels of high and different levels of low which is obtained by the amount of air an individual decides to draw in and how much he drops his jaw.
> Why is it all instructional dvds or intructions when learning how to yelp on a diaphram tell you to use the word chalk, chuck or yawlk?



I am not sure what a 4 Section Call would do, it would be interesting to experiment! I think we are saying the same thing only different. I am not saying a 2 or 3 section call is limited to 2 or 3 notes. What I mean is that by drawing air through the call without clamping down on it with your lips to change the diameter of the mouthpiece to raise the pitch of the call will produce 2 or 3 notes respectively.

You can change the pitch of the call by clamping down on the Mouthpiece with your lips tighter will make it higher pitched and lower will make it lower pitched. In my way of thinking if there are two levels of High then there are two notes. I am calling them High and Medium Pitch and you are calling them two different High Notes. I think we are saying the same thing only diferent! I watched Frank Hegler do it and he can change pitch from High to Medium to Low and back again. He also held each note for an extended period of time (10+ Seconds). 

A Diaphragm Call works totally different from a Trumpet Call. One you inhale and one you exhale. I will contact the guy who video taped Zach Farmer and see if he will give me permission to copy or get you contact information so that you can get a copy from him directly so you can see what I am talking about!


----------



## ssm (Feb 16, 2012)

M Sharpe said:


> I'm just curious. Where is that third note suppose to fit in or maybe someone can describe it. I've only heard yee-awk.



Mike, i thought you surely had heard an old hen doing the Ke Yawk Yawka yelps before.


----------



## rutandstrut (Feb 16, 2012)

sleepyhollow said:


> Let me try and clear this three note dilema fer ya's. When the Rev, K-bread or Heglar talk of three notes, it ALL, Stems, from Heglar. Not Bread, not the Rev.
> The 3 notes, are not 3 musical tones Heglar is looking for, it is timeing in a well timed trumpet, cane, or Bone call. ALL, must have one thing, good "timing". This 3 notes, as they say, confirm the call will perform from very Low, to medium, toVery high, and nothing else.
> Mr. Heglar says, if you can hold 3 notes, for about 15 seconds or so a piece, in consession, Low, medium, High, and hold them, then, the Wind Call, has been Built, with proper Timing invovled. The rest of the Note's, are all do to the Players ability to control Air, and, the Call makers ability to make a clean running crisp Wind Call, allbeit a Cane, Bone, or Trumpet. That, is the 3 note's referred to in a Wind call. Its show's Timing, has nothing to do actually, with the playing of 3 notes, its about timeing.



Sleepyhollow, Thanks for your short and concise explanation of what I was trying to explain and not doing a very good job!


----------



## M Sharpe (Feb 17, 2012)

ssm said:


> Mike, i thought you surely had heard an old hen doing the Ke Yawk Yawka yelps before.




Most of the time they come walking into my set up toting a gun and fifty pounds of gear.


----------



## M Sharpe (Feb 17, 2012)

First of all, we are talking notes not tone. There are 3 different tones much like young hens vs. old hens. Young hens have a higher front dropping to a somewhat medium note. While an older hen or a gobbler starts off maybe not as high as the young hen and then drops into a deeper note. I've been playing trumpets for 15 or 16 years and know exactly what I want my trumpet to do when I want it to. I also know that trumpets with smaller holes in the mouthpiece will have a higher pitch than one with a bigger diameter hole. Those two hands and one of your fingers is what dictates the amount of air that is drawn in. If a turkey is yelping real low, that's one tone. If she is excited, that's another tone. But there still is only two notes at a time coming from her beak. That's just like watching a man run a mouth call, and Sadler is one of the best that there is. If you watch him you will notice that when he drops his jaw, out comes the second note. I've seen a many callers running them that yelp through clenched teeth and jaws. Those are the ones that seldom place in a calling contest. The same with a trumpet, that second note is achieved when one drops his jaw.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 17, 2012)

sleepyhollow said:


> Trumpets are not made to gobble, it is a novelity and GIFT, for putting the time in running one to learn how to do it, nothing more, but could be effective, Can never tell with a turkey.
> 
> As far as the Rev being the best Trumpet Man, well, thats just silly to me. I am sure he can play em, he has them in his hand all day long since he builds them, as any good Trumpet builder should.
> Go to the woods, if ya want to hear a good Trumpet man. Not some room in Nashville.
> You'll know when ya hear it, you'll be sure, there is a Turkey over there, not a Trumpet.



Zach farmer doesn't compete in Nashville, as far as I know he doesn't compete at all and as far as I know, he never has.  He has probably killed more turkey and been responsible for the death of more turkey that you and I and many others in this forum combined.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 17, 2012)

M Sharpe said:


> First of all, we are talking notes not tone. There are 3 different tones much like young hens vs. old hens. Young hens have a higher front dropping to a somewhat medium note. While an older hen or a gobbler starts off maybe not as high as the young hen and then drops into a deeper note. I've been playing trumpets for 15 or 16 years and know exactly what I want my trumpet to do when I want it to. I also know that trumpets with smaller holes in the mouthpiece will have a higher pitch than one with a bigger diameter hole. Those two hands and one of your fingers is what dictates the amount of air that is drawn in. If a turkey is yelping real low, that's one tone. If she is excited, that's another tone. But there still is only two notes at a time coming from her beak. That's just like watching a man run a mouth call, and Sadler is one of the best that there is. If you watch him you will notice that when he drops his jaw, out comes the second note. I've seen a many callers running them that yelp through clenched teeth and jaws. Those are the ones that seldom place in a calling contest. The same with a trumpet, that second note is achieved when one drops his jaw.


  I am the world's worst with suction yelpers, the first time I ever tried one I cane closer to kee-keeing rather than yelping.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 17, 2012)

sleepyhollow said:


> Kinda like when you hear, this Box has 4 different birds in it. Rediculous, it may have many tones, only one bird purr side.
> 
> Ya cant put more, than 2 birds in a box, only two tone boards, and that = 2 birds.



The paddle, thickness and type of wood can affect tone as well.


----------



## rutandstrut (Feb 17, 2012)

sleepyhollow said:


> Many, Many tones, only Two Notes in a Yelp.
> 
> The 3 notes you are talking of, is Timing.
> The people that refer to this 3 note's, do not understand what they mean, they think they do, but dont, it is something they have Heard, from someone else, that doesnt know either.
> ...



Thanks for your insight! I don't think anyone was trying to say there are three notes in a yelp! In order to have a wind call that will carry the Full Range ofe tones that Turkeys make from a young hen (high to middle tone) to and older Hen Jake or Gobbler (middle to low tone). The Call Maker should be strivimg to make a call yhat will play the full range, that sharp break over from high to medium or medium to low or high to low. Having a Trumpet that will do this with even timing for all transitiins from one tone to another will make it easier for the caller to use and become proficient with the call. I agree the Gobble on athe Trumpet Calland is a gift and is something that is nice to know how to do. IMO there are much better methods of Gobbling which sound more realistic than Gobbling on a Trumpet Call!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 17, 2012)

sleepyhollow said:


> Mr. Mills, thats a good start. Find the high, then find the low, REMEMBER HOW, you achieved those notes, and keep that Trumpet/wind call in your face, only a matter of time.
> 
> BIG +, make sure, you have a competant call, not one that is, Adequite.
> Cut your learning time in half.



I have picked up a few trumpets, wing bones, and cane yelpers over the years.  You would think that out of all of those that I would find something that suits me.  But, I'm farily proficient with most other calls and if I can't run a suction call, I really haven't lost anything.  I can get a few good yelps every now and then but nothing consistent.

My whole point in originally mentioning the 3 note thing is because some callers, when running a  call, may be listening for different things.  maybe it was hegler that told this callmaker about the 3 note thing, this was 6-7 years ago.  

Many times when I run a box call I will play it in various places to hear the tone changes while not necessarily trying to make a hen sound.  Some box calls have only one note and to me, that is not a good box call.  Some box calls have 2 notes and some have 3.  I can get 3 notes out of most of my box calls.  So, the guy in the original clip may have been listening for something in particular.

You and I will get along a lot better if you drop the Mr. thing and just call me David.


----------



## ccleroy (Feb 17, 2012)

To those that know Rev. Zach like I do, we know how proficient of a caller he is......and I have audio somewhere (if I can find it) of him giving the run-down on the 3 note's you guys are speaking of.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 17, 2012)

When I was a boy, the only calls the turkey hunters in our farmin` community used were homemade wingbone and rivercane yelpers, homemade scratchboxes, slate and pegs, and briar leaves. Nobody bought turkey calls. They made their own. The wingbones and rivercane yelpers were used more than anything, and they sounded mighty good.


----------



## spurandrack (Feb 17, 2012)

When I got started I had a Lynch Box and a Lynch jet Slate. The first mouth call I bought was a J.W. Davis mouth call from Montgomery Alabama. I have been a mouth call guy ever since.

s&r


----------



## Jacobson (Feb 22, 2012)

MKW said:


> Well, I was not trying to disparage Wilhelm or the trumpet, but in this video, with this trumpet, in this environment, for whatever reason, the yelps and clucks/cutts do not sound "turkey" to me...that's all I was saying.
> 
> Mike



When you have won as many Turkey calling, and call making awards as Wilhelm and Mero, I will listen to your opinion. I have read far to many negative remarks from you, and then you start to back peddal. I will be waiting for your video with your trumpets.  Regards


----------



## MKW (Feb 22, 2012)

*...*

Well, I doubt that you will ever hear of me winning any calling contest or of me winning any callmaking contest. I don't hunt judges, I hunt turkeys and every time that I listen to any call or any caller, I listen for "turkey". As for my opinion, I will continue to have one and I don't care one bit if you listen to it or not. Also, you'll be waiting a long time on that video as I have no plans to make one. 

Mike


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 22, 2012)

Jacobson said:


> When you have won as many Turkey calling, and call making awards as Wilhelm and Mero, I will listen to your opinion. I have read far to many negative remarks from you, and then you start to back peddal. I will be waiting for your video with your trumpets.  Regards



There are plenty of folks who could out call the guys on stage, just choose not to, on trumpets or other calls.

Many don't care for the politics or recognition.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 23, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> There are plenty of folks who could out call the guys on stage, just choose not to, on trumpets or other calls.
> 
> Many don't care for the politics or recognition.





Tru Dat!


----------



## M Sharpe (Feb 23, 2012)

This year in the Champion of Champions, in which Wilhem was calling in, every one of them when asked to do a kee-kee run, did just the opposite? They all started with a series of yelps before giving a whistle. But then in the open, when asked for the kee-kee run, they started with a whistle.
I also agree that many a jam up callmaker have never entered a contest and many a good caller have never been on a stage either.


----------



## dark horse (Feb 23, 2012)

Jacobson said:


> When you have won as many Turkey calling, and call making awards as Wilhelm and Mero, I will listen to your opinion. I have read far to many negative remarks from you, and then you start to back peddal. I will be waiting for your video with your trumpets.  Regards



Alot of people have tried to be nice about this video.  Here's the truth; the trumpet in the video sounds bad and the cadence is awful.  In this particular clip of a "well known" caller and callmaker the turkey that is usually present has left the room.


----------



## donblfihu (Feb 23, 2012)

Scott had a bad time with that tube call at the champions competition.


----------

